# N24 Internet-stick für WoW geeignet?



## Hutzelputz (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Neuerdings läuft ja immer wieder diese Werbung von dem N24 Internet Stick, mit dem man von überall ins Internet kommt, zahlt halt 1 € pro Stunde bzw. 10 € pauschal die Woche (oder so ähnlich^^)
http://www.n24.de/ratgeberservice/n24_inte...tick/index.html
Da ich öfters mal für ne ganze Woche weg bin und nur den Laptop dabei hab: Meint ihr, das Ding taugt was für WoW? Es werden ja maximal 1 GB Up/Download erlaubt, wie schnell ist diese Menge bei WoW "verbraucht"?
Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (11. Oktober 2009)

Diese Frage interessiert mich auch, da ich am Überlegen bin, ob solche Sticks was taugen für WoW.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Oktober 2009)

mh da zahlt man sich doch tot oder? ist doch nur N24.de kostenlos mit dem teil.. und ob das bei den 10 euro pro woche bleibt.. mmmh

Die Entscheidung liegt ganz bei dir.. wenn du das eh nur zuhause benutzt hol dir doch gleich ne richtig gute Verbindung für 30 euro im Monat anstatt 10 euro die woche = 40 Euro/Monat

Wenn man öfter mitm lappi unterwegs ist wie du könnte es sich schon lohnen.. nur ist die Frage wie die Verfügbarkeit aussieht..  Ist das DVBT oder so was? Wenn ja wie schauts mit der Latenz aus? Diese UMTS sticks zum Beispiel haben zwar super bandbreiten aber eine höllische Latenz

Edit: Wie schnell die 1 GB grenze erreicht ist kann ich nicht sagen aber ich glaub kaum, dass es mehr als nen gigabyte ist.. wenn eher viel weniger.. kommt auch drauf an welche Addons du hast.. wenn z.b. Carbonite mit anderen Carbonite nutzern kommuniziert wirds mehr, wenn du TS benutzt wirds mehr, wenn du beim farmen nebenher radio hörst wirds mehr, wenn du nebenher surfst wirds mehr ( ich red jetzt nicht davon, dass durch Carbonite der Verbrauch verdreifacht wird, aber alles trägt seinen Teil zum Gesamtdurchsatz bei)


----------



## Hutzelputz (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, mag sein dass man sich totzahlt, aber ich bin alle 4 Wochen für ne Woche Blockunterricht in nem Internat, und da hab ich absolut NIX zu tun, von daher wärns mir die 10 €/Woche wert, aber eben nur, wenn WoW unter diese 1 GB fällt und es geeignet ist^^


----------



## Mungamau (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es ist geeignet. Nur hast du ab und zu DC's, aber dies geht. Mein Nachbar hat den Stick auch und ist hoch zufrieden.


----------



## Cocaila (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich mal über diese surfsticks informiert...

ALLE normalen angebote bieten ab einem traffic von 3GB bzw. 4GB bzw. 5GB ja nurnoch GPRS Bandbreite an.

Und MMO´s wie WoW verbrauchen:

Download: 6 kB/s - 360 kB/min - 21 600 kB/h = 21,09 MB/h


Upload: 3 kB/s - 180 kB/min - 10 800 kB/h = 10,54 MB/h 

Cocaila


----------



## Hutzelputz (11. Oktober 2009)

Ok, danke für die Info! Jetzt bin ich schon mal weiter in meiner Überlegung, hätt ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht, dass das Ding was taugt^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Es geht über UMTS, keine Frage. Wir haben sogar einen in der Gilde der lange Zeit darüber geraidet hat, das war allerings weniger ein Spaß - bei jedem zweiten Bosspull gabs einen DC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man nicht raidet sollte das aber kein Problem sein. Wobei es aber auch relativ günstig Flatrates für diese Sticks bei anderen Anbietern gibt, vielleicht wär das für dich sinnvoller. Kannst ja mal ein bisschen rumsuchen, aber generell ist das durchaus ne sinnvolle Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das eine GB verbraucht WoW ewig nicht, da musst keine Angst haben.


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

30 MB pro Stunde kannste rechnen. Pings liegen zwischen 200-500. Also für Raids und PvP eher untauglich.


----------



## Karasuke (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin gerade auch recht überrascht.
Dachte, man könnte damit nur nen bissl ins Internet und so, aber dass man damit sogar WoW zocken kann erstaunt mich etwas.


----------



## Kasska (11. Oktober 2009)

Sers
@Mungamau wie isn der ping dann in WoW bei deinen kumpel so ca^^

*Mfg;Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Lefrondon (11. Oktober 2009)

Es kommt sehr drauf an, wo du bist: Bei mir zu Hause, Kreis Pinneberg, Speckgürtel von Hamburg, da habe ich pings im 50er-Bereich und kann superflüssig zocken. An der Ostsee in unserer Ferienwohnung hingege, da sind die pings nie unter 1000 und zocken ist sogut wie unmöglich.

Edit: ich habe den Fonic-Stick, aber die funktionieren gleich.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an ob in dem Gebiet überhaupt UMTS verfügbar ist. Wenn nicht wechselt der Stick höchstwahrscheinlich auf EDGE, was deutlich langsamer ist. Also am besten vorher noch die UMTS-Abdeckung in dem Gebiet prüfen, das geht hier (imho läuft der N24 Stick über vodafone).


----------



## Karasuke (11. Oktober 2009)

@ EspCap:
Laut der Seite, die du verlinkt hast, ists in Kernen im Remstal schwierig mit einer Verbindung. Oder lese ich die Karte nur falsch?


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Ne, sieht doch eigentlich ganz gut aus. Der große grüne Bereich bedeutet eine HSDPA-Abdeckung, der rote eine UMTS-Abdeckung. Nur in den blauen Bereichen wirds nichts, da gibts nur GSM und das ist wirklich sehr lahm.


----------



## Karasuke (11. Oktober 2009)

Wunderbar.
Jetzt überlege ich wirklich ernsthaft, wenn ich mir in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Laptop kaufe, ob ich mir nicht dazu noch so einen Stick kaufe.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ihn auch und nutze ihn wenn ich bereitschaftzeit habe an der Arbeit. Nehme immer das 12Std. Paket (2,99 €). Innis oder raiden tu ich nicht aber um Täglich-Quests zu machen schon ne schöne Sache. Musst halt nur drauf achten das UMTS verfügbar ist.


Gruß


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich nutze den Stick von Medion (aldi). Spielbar ist es auf alle Fälle, allerdings hat man öfter mal Probleme mit Discos und selten eine Latenz die ne andere Farbe als rot zeigt. Ich befinde mich zurzeit übrigens in berlin un schätze mal das dies das Maximum an Übertragungsqualität ist. Für untwerwegs ist es soweit ich das sagen kann überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen und auch in Bochum in NRW hatte ich teilweise latenzen über 10k ... also sehr ortsabhängig. AUßerdem hat man teilweise Probleme mit dem Netz, das hei0t das man an gewissen Tagen erst gar nicht ins Internet reinkommt.
Ich zahle übrigens knappe 15 euro im monat, was ich total in ordnung finde.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

> Ich befinde mich zurzeit übrigens in berlin un schätze mal das dies das Maximum an Übertragungsqualität ist.


Hm, bezweifle ich. In Berlin hat man zwar garantiert eine super HSDPA Abdeckung, aber andererseits auch sehr viele Leute ergo Verbindungen pro Zone und das wirkt sich garantiert auch negativ auf die Verbindung aus.


----------



## Independent (11. Oktober 2009)

Das günstigste Angebot hat O2. Kostet bei 5GB nur 21&#8364; im Monat.


----------



## Rabaz (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne jemand der damit zockt. Es geht, allerdings nicht ohne den einen oder anderen DC und mit relativ hoher Latenz (wahrscheinlich je nachdem wie gut die Netzabdeckung an deinem STandort ist). Allerdings finde ich das Angebot pro Stunde zu zahlen kacke. 

Es gibt auch günstige flatrates zB. O2, da muss man aber genau hinschauen, denn es sind keine echten flatrates sondern man wird nach soundsoviel GB heruntergetaktet auf ne sehr geringe Übertragungsrate die dann zum zocken nicht mehr taugt. Auch kommt man schnell mal in die Verlegenheit eben DOCH mal größere Mengen runterladen zu müssen und da ist man dann so halbwegs aufgeschmissen mit den Dingern.

Also ja es geht aber so richtig glücklich wird man damit auch nicht, es bleibt ne Notlösung.


----------



## zerod821 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich nutze die die sache mit dem stick von (vodafone) schon seit 4 jahren und muss sagen die 5 gb grenze hab ich noch nich geschaft zu stoss zeiten wie freitag abend oder samstag abend liegt meine latenz bei 600 ab 23 uhr wirds wieder ruhiger da hat man dann schon mal ne latenz von  ca. 280 du must nur drauf achten das du eine gute netzabdeckung hast und ich bezahle 35 euro im monat bandbreite ungefähr 300kb/sek download 80kb/sek upload ich bin zufrieden und war auch gestern damit raiden ohne probleme. ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiter helfen


----------



## barbarella (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe den stick von vodafone und muss sagen... bei mir funktionierts so gut wie gar nicht.... laut karte habe ich volle umts abdeckung aber es läuft über gsm... muss ich da irgendwo etwas einstellen das es über umts läuft?

um eine ini heilen zu können müsste ich wohl 5 minuten früher rein gehen als der rest der gruppe damit die heilung ankommt... so ähnlich ist die verzögerung.. .eine latenz unter 4k hatte ich noch nie... 

seit gestern ist komplett schluss, da der stick nicht ausreicht um das patch runter zu laden

was mache ich falsch?


----------

